# [2011] Anyone own Imperial of Waikiki?



## DaveNV (Mar 8, 2011)

Just closing escrow (finally!) on our ebay purchase at The Imperial.  Wondering if any owners have lessons to share about how to get the most from our new t/s?  Tips?  Tricks?  Insider secrets?

Dave


----------



## california-bighorn (Mar 8, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> Just closing escrow (finally!) on our ebay purchase at The Imperial.  Wondering if any owners have lessons to share about how to get the most from our new t/s?  Tips?  Tricks?  Insider secrets?
> 
> Dave



The Imperial was the 1st timeshare we purchased.  Bought resale about 16 years ago.  There really are no tips or secrets to share.  They do try to put owners on the upper floors where you will have a better view or at least a better chance of a view.  Since the re-development along Lewers Street (Waikiki Beach Walk) we prefer to stay on the Lewers Street side.  From the other side most rooms have a view of another building and a parking garage unless you get on of the upper floors where you see Diamond Head.  Very few units have a true ocean view, but you can see the ocean from many units from the small balconies.  If you want a view just go to the owners lounge for one of the best views in all of Hawaii.  The staff is great and many have worked there for as long as we have owned.  I'm sure you are aware of the great location and that was probably a factor in you buying there.  If you have specific questions send a pm to me.  Most of the reviews of the Imperial are pretty accurate.  Our family has had many great times there.  Congrats on your new TS, think you'll like it.  Noticed you also own at KBV.  The two resorts are so totally different from each other.  We like to spend a week at the Imperial doing the Waikiki Beach scene and then kick back a little with our week at KBV.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks, Marty.  Great to know after 16 years you're still a happy owner.  That bodes well for why I wanted to own at the Imperial.  I used to own at Kuhio Banyan, then at Royal Aloha Vacation Club, but I sold them both so I could buy at the Imperial.  I lived on Oahu for five years when I was a teenager, so know that a view is right around the next corner.  Having a great view from the unit isn't critical - I plan to be out and about most of the time anyway.

You hit the nail on the head - a busy week in Waikiki enjoying the hustle and bustle on Oahu, followed by a relaxing week at KBV on Kauai.  That was my goal, and why I bought at Imperial.  I can fly from Seattle to Oahu, spend my week there, then hop over to Kauai, spend a week there, then fly direct back to Seattle.  Makes the most of the whole idea.

I'll check the reviews again.  Thanks for the tips.

Dave


----------



## Kona Lovers (Mar 9, 2011)

Congratulations, Dave!  The Imperial is one I've been toying with whether to buy or not for some time now.  Hope you have many happy memories from it!

Aloha, 

Marty


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 9, 2011)

Kona Lovers said:


> Congratulations, Dave!  The Imperial is one I've been toying with whether to buy or not for some time now.  Hope you have many happy memories from it!
> 
> Aloha,
> 
> Marty




Thanks!  I'll let everyone know how it goes.  I know the pluses and minuses of the place, and all tolled, I think location, er, "Trumps" (pun intended) everything.  

Dave


----------



## california-bighorn (Mar 10, 2011)

*Check Use Year*



BMWguynw said:


> Just closing escrow (finally!) on our ebay purchase at The Imperial.  Wondering if any owners have lessons to share about how to get the most from our new t/s?  Tips?  Tricks?  Insider secrets?
> 
> Dave



Something important I forgot to mention previously.  Check the dates of your use year.  They don't necessarily go from Jan 1st to the end of the year.  For example, our year runs from June 1st to May 31st of each year and I believe an use year could start with any month.  If I remember correctly, it is determined by the date the unit was first sold. However, the MFs are due at the 1st of the year regardless of your use period.  This took a little getting used to.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 10, 2011)

california-bighorn said:


> Something important I forgot to mention previously.  Check the dates of your use year.  They don't necessarily go from Jan 1st to the end of the year.  For example, our year runs from June 1st to May 31st of each year and I believe an use year could start with any month.  If I remember correctly, it is determined by the date the unit was first sold. However, the MFs are due at the 1st of the year regardless of your use period.  This took a little getting used to.



I discussed that detail with Jody in Owner Services when she was sending me the new owner packet.  My usage year will run May 1st to April 30.  I do like that I can prepay maintenance fees and reserve for next year, since I like to make my plans well in advance to maximize usage.  I think after the dust settles on this purchase, it'll be a good ownership.   

Dave


----------



## teepeeca (Mar 11, 2011)

*BMWguynw*

Don't know if I should tell you this (since you didn't always own your present type of car), but, if you would want to e-mail me, privately, I'll try to fill you in regarding the Imperial.  (We checked in today, after a week in Makaha, at the Hawaiian Princess.)  Have owned since 1984.

Tony


----------



## nitrous (Mar 11, 2011)

teepeeca said:


> Don't know if I should tell you this (since you didn't always own your present type of car), but, if you would want to e-mail me, privately, I'll try to fill you in regarding the Imperial.  (We checked in today, after a week in Makaha, at the Hawaiian Princess.)  Have owned since 1984.
> 
> Tony



Hi Tony,
I too have just purchased at the Imperial, well last year actually.
We purchased a Koa unit, I actually also have a Hala in my name along with my parents.
I have been coming here for 8 years now and we absolutely love it.
I would not mind some tips if you are willing to share...
PM sent to you


----------



## teepeeca (Mar 11, 2011)

*nitrous*

I sent/answered you privately.

Thanks for your e-mail to me.

Tony


----------



## Kona Lovers (May 20, 2011)

We finally bought here. Looking forward to adding this to our stays in the Islands.   

Marty


----------



## nitrous (May 20, 2011)

Kona Lovers said:


> We finally bought here. Looking forward to adding this to our stays in the Islands.
> 
> Marty



Hi there what did you get?


----------



## DaveNV (May 20, 2011)

Kona Lovers said:


> We finally bought here. Looking forward to adding this to our stays in the Islands.
> 
> Marty



Congrats, Marty!  We need to have a Tugger meeting on the rooftop pool deck.  

Dave


----------



## Kona Lovers (May 20, 2011)

nitrous said:


> Hi there what did you get?



A palm unit.


----------



## DaveNV (May 20, 2011)

Kona Lovers said:


> We finally bought here. Looking forward to adding this to our stays in the Islands.
> 
> Marty



I forgot to mention that was why I bought at Imperial.  Now I can fly from Seattle to Oahu, spend a week at the Imperial, hop over to Kauai, and spend a second week at Kauai Beach Villas, then fly home directly.  No exchanges required.  Two weeks in Hawaii every two years is just about right.

In alternate years, I'll rent the Imperial week, let family use it, or exchange it.  Not a bad arrangement.

Dave


----------



## Kona Lovers (May 20, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> Congrats, Marty!  We need to have a Tugger meeting on the rooftop pool deck.
> 
> Dave



Sounds like a plan for sure!!


----------



## nygiants11991 (May 21, 2011)

We own a Koa and a Banyan (Although I may sell the Banyan, since I just bought at KBV, the DH says no, but I think we have more than we can use.  He says, but someday we will be able to use it all).

We love the Koa, it has an amazing view, if you get a high floor. And with the wrap around windows it has a lot of light.  I have honestly never stayed in the Banyan unit, we bought it for extra space when the family goes or to trade.

What I love about the Imperial is:
 The Staff, they are all so wonderful and willing to go the extra mile for you
 The location, you can't beat the location
 The internal banking system, If I don't want to go to Oahu on a particular year, for $75 I can bank my room iinternally and stay two weeks, or get two units for one week on the next year.  We usually get the second room, we rarely would stay in Waikiki for more than a week.

Congrats to all who just recently purchased!!!


----------



## california-bighorn (May 21, 2011)

nygiants11991 said:


> We own a Koa and a Banyan (Although I may sell the Banyan, since I just bought at KBV, the DH says no, but I think we have more than we can use.  He says, but someday we will be able to use it all).
> 
> We love the Koa, it has an amazing view, if you get a high floor. And with the wrap around windows it has a lot of light.  I have honestly never stayed in the Banyan unit, we bought it for extra space when the family goes or to trade.
> 
> ...



As I replied back in March we have owned at the Imperial for about 16 years.  Our Hawaii vacations revolve around the Imperial.  On our next scheduled HI vacation it's a week at the Imperial then a week in Maui we picked up on an exchange from TPI.  Then it's the Imperial followed by our week at Kauai Beach Villas.  Since Honolulu is the focal point for island flights, it is easy to have interisland vacations when Honolulu/Waikiki is involved since there are many flights to select from.  We love the Imperial for all the reasons already listed by others above.
Just received a flyer from ther Imperial on the sale of "Club owned weeks".  The weeks are being offered to IHVC members, family and friends.  The prices run from $400 (Ohia-Studio), $800 (Banyan-1/1), $1200 (Palm-1/2),  $1600 (Koa) 1/2@ ocean end of bldg) and $1800 Hala (2/2).
No mention of closing costs on the flyer.  If you would like a "friend" reference let me know.  Phone # for details is given as 808 921-7537 or 7530.  For disclosures sake, just in case, I have no personal interest in this offering.


----------



## lily28 (May 21, 2011)

what is the maintenance fee for 1 bedroom, what is the different between a palm unit and a banyan unit other than 1 more bathroom?  thanks


----------



## california-bighorn (May 21, 2011)

lily28 said:


> what is the maintenance fee for 1 bedroom, what is the different between a palm unit and a banyan unit other than 1 more bathroom?  thanks



Banyan 1 / 1 was $741 if paid by check last year.  Palm 1 / 2 was $809.  Koa 1/ 2 $ 832.

The rooms are not all exactly the same, but close.  For example, some Banyans have 2 decks and others have just 1 depending on layout.  To answer your question about the difference in the Banyan and Palm.  We have been in both units several times over the years, and it seemed to me that they were both ther same square footage and the 2nd bathroom in the Palm takes up some of that space.  I just looked at a floorplan of the bluiding and if to scale, which I think it is, it would confirm same sq. ft. in both units.  Koa units may be a little larger.

Correction:  according the the Imperial's website,  Palm units are 75 sq. ft. larger than Banyans.  Sure didn't seem like it.  Lily, noticed you own at the Wyndham Waikiki.  We toured there last year, very nice, just didn't want to spend any $.


----------



## teepeeca (May 22, 2011)

Another difference between the Banyan and Palm, is that the Palm has a "full" kitchen, and the Banyan a "mini" kitchen---no dishwasher or stovetop. (I "think" I'm correct about the stovetop.)  I own both types of units, but usually exchange the Banyan unit---get a "bonus week" for that exchange.

Tony


----------



## nygiants11991 (May 23, 2011)

teepeeca said:


> Another difference between the Banyan and Palm, is that the Palm has a "full" kitchen, and the Banyan a "mini" kitchen---no dishwasher or stovetop. (I "think" I'm correct about the stovetop.)  I own both types of units, but usually exchange the Banyan unit---get a "bonus week" for that exchange.
> 
> Tony



Tony is correct, the Banyan does not have a stovetop.  

Tony I am going to have to go through my old emails, because I know you and I have had discussions on trading.  And I forgot about them and was thinking about selling my Banyan, but before I think about it any more, I am going to have to look at the stuff you told me about your trades.

Thanks for reminding me


----------



## Kona Lovers (Aug 25, 2011)

Just got our new owner's packet this week, and now we're booked for July, 2012.  So jazzed!!

Aloha,

Marty


----------



## slip (Aug 25, 2011)

Congrats Marty your going to love it. :whoopie: 
 I'm thinking about Imperial myself but I'm going to be checking 
out some places on the Big Island in October.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 25, 2011)

Congrats, Marty!  We're booked there for New Year's Week, and again for a week in June 2012, as part of a two week Hawaii trip.  Looking to have a good time there!

Dave


----------



## Kona Lovers (Aug 26, 2011)

slip said:


> Congrats Marty your going to love it. :whoopie:
> I'm thinking about Imperial myself but I'm going to be checking
> out some places on the Big Island in October.



Cool!  The BI is great!  We own there, too.  Hope to see you become a co-owner at the Imperial, as well as Pono Kai!


----------



## Kona Lovers (Aug 26, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> Congrats, Marty!  We're booked there for New Year's Week, and again for a week in June 2012, as part of a two week Hawaii trip.  Looking to have a good time there!
> 
> Dave



Thanks!  We're really looking forward to it.  I was glad that the week we wanted was still available, as long as the transfer was taking.  It's always good to be on this side of the buying process!!  Enjoy your journeys!!

Aloha,

Marty


----------



## jade2g (Jan 20, 2013)

*Trade of weeks - Imperial - RCI - Disney World*

Hi,

I'm curious if any Imperial owners have traded their week(s) into RCI and then used that time to get a week(s) at Disney World.  If so, how long did the process take?  I understand that weeks at the Imperial (probably other places, too, but I only know of the Imperial at present) trade for 2 weeks anywhere else, but does this include Disney?  Other than the fee to trade into RCI where there any other expenses?
Thank you to all who have time to answer!

Douglas


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 20, 2013)

I think you need to spend some time learning how RCI weeks exchanges work. The week you deposit gets a trade points value assigned to it, and you can use those TPU to accept any available exchange of the same or lesser TPUs. There is no "two weeks for one deposit" in RCI any longer. It's all about those pesky TPU.

Dave



jade2g said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm curious if any Imperial owners have traded their week(s) into RCI and then used that time to get a week(s) at Disney World.  If so, how long did the process take?  I understand that weeks at the Imperial (probably other places, too, but I only know of the Imperial at present) trade for 2 weeks anywhere else, but does this include Disney?  Other than the fee to trade into RCI where there any other expenses?
> Thank you to all who have time to answer!
> ...


----------



## jade2g (Jan 23, 2013)

*Exchange*

But have you done the exchange?  From what I understand you can exchange for weeks or for points depending on what type of account you set up with RCI.  I have not been able to find out how many points you get for one week, though.



BMWguynw said:


> I think you need to spend some time learning how RCI weeks exchanges work. The week you deposit gets a trade points value assigned to it, and you can use those TPU to accept any available exchange of the same or lesser TPUs. There is no "two weeks for one deposit" in RCI any longer. It's all about those pesky TPU.
> 
> Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 24, 2013)

jade2g said:


> But have you done the exchange?  From what I understand you can exchange for weeks or for points depending on what type of account you set up with RCI.  I have not been able to find out how many points you get for one week, though.



I have a Weeks account with RCI. My Imperial week I reserved is deposited to that account. The amount of TPU given varies, based on the reserved week being deposited.  If there is a way to get Points credit for it, I'd think your deed at Imperial would have to be converted to Points. Regardless, since RCI no longer gives week-for-week exchanges, and everything is a form of points, you would only get the two weeks exchange you want by accepting two exchanges with low enough TPUs or Points to let you squeeze the extra from what you were given.

If you have serious questions about what you can get for what you own, call The Imperial and/or RCI and ask them what your options are.

Dave


----------



## jade2g (Jan 30, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> I have a Weeks account with RCI. My Imperial week I reserved is deposited to that account. The amount of TPU given varies, based on the reserved week being deposited.  If there is a way to get Points credit for it, I'd think your deed at Imperial would have to be converted to Points. Regardless, since RCI no longer gives week-for-week exchanges, and everything is a form of points, you would only get the two weeks exchange you want by accepting two exchanges with low enough TPUs or Points to let you squeeze the extra from what you were given.
> 
> If you have serious questions about what you can get for what you own, call The Imperial and/or RCI and ask them what your options are.
> 
> Dave



Hi,

From all that I have read, I think it is best to stick with what you have and not spend the extra monies to change to another system; especially as there are some resorts that changed from weeks to points that are now changing back!  Plus, there does not appear to be any payback to make the switch.
That said, I am in the middle of the process to become an owner at the Imperial.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 30, 2013)

jade2g said:


> Hi,
> 
> From all that I have read, I think it is best to stick with what you have and not spend the extra monies to change to another system; especially as there are some resorts that changed from weeks to points that are now changing back!  Plus, there does not appear to be any payback to make the switch.
> That said, I am in the middle of the process to become an owner at the Imperial.



DVC has high TPU requirements - I don't believe the Imperial will have enough points for the trade.

BTW - Trading can be very worthwhile, but there is a learning curve.


----------



## jade2g (May 8, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> DVC has high TPU requirements - I don't believe the Imperial will have enough points for the trade.
> 
> BTW - Trading can be very worthwhile, but there is a learning curve.



Sorry for the delay.  Actually, points were/are not the issue.  RCI told us that it is just about impossible to trade for any of the DVC resorts as the DVC owners rent them out on their own.  However, there are several resorts on Disney property that do offer trades; you just have to plan at least a year ahead in order to make the trade.


----------



## badbeatjackpot (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi guys. I see all the resales are for floating weeks.
Are they ALL weeks 1-52 OR is there a platinum one for Christmas?

I can't seem to find much info on Imperial of Hawaii


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 6, 2013)

badbeatjackpot said:


> Hi guys. I see all the resales are for floating weeks.
> Are they ALL weeks 1-52 OR is there a platinum one for Christmas?
> 
> I can't seem to find much info on Imperial of Hawaii



I've reserved Christmas week at the Imperial. As far as I know, any ownership is 1-52, so nothing extra is needed to reserve Christmas week.  If in doubt, call them and ask.  They're very straightforward with information.

Dave


----------



## badbeatjackpot (Jun 6, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> I've reserved Christmas week at the Imperial. As far as I know, any ownership is 1-52, so nothing extra is needed to reserve Christmas week.  If in doubt, call them and ask.  They're very straightforward with information.
> 
> Dave



Thanks Dave. In your opinion, has it been difficult to reserve Christmas weeks there?

I want to make it an annual thing and I actually only plan on going during Christmas so if it's going to be a crap shoot every year, a point system like Wyndham with ARP might work better for me but problem is, it costs like twice as much...


----------



## badbeatjackpot (Jun 6, 2013)

Dave you are right. They are pretty helpful

I told them exactly what I wanted to do (Book in advance every year for Christmas)
and she pretty much said, 2 bedrooms would be tough as there are only 18 units...

I could see a mad dash every year for those 18 units....

On the other hand, there seems to be tons of 1 bedrooms.

Do you have a 1 or 2 bedroom Dave?

Thanks again


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 6, 2013)

badbeatjackpot said:


> Thanks Dave. In your opinion, has it been difficult to reserve Christmas weeks there?
> 
> I want to make it an annual thing and I actually only plan on going during Christmas so if it's going to be a crap shoot every year, a point system like Wyndham with ARP might work better for me but problem is, it costs like twice as much...



I've only owned Imperial for a few years, but I've not had any problem reserving the week I wanted. Depending on what you own there, more or fewer units may be available. If you know you want a certain week every year, maybe call their resale group and ask about a fixed week deed?

I own a 1br2ba Palm unit. If we travel with another couple, the Murphy bed is fine for them. If not, then we slide the sofa in front of the Murphy bed, and it gives a larger living room.

Dave


----------



## jade2g (Jun 7, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> I've only owned Imperial for a few years, but I've not had any problem reserving the week I wanted. Depending on what you own there, more or fewer units may be available. If you know you want a certain week every year, maybe call their resale group and ask about a fixed week deed?
> 
> I own a 1br2ba Palm unit. If we travel with another couple, the Murphy bed is fine for them. If not, then we slide the sofa in front of the Murphy bed, and it gives a larger living room.
> 
> Dave



In the Palm, the sofa is actually a queen sleeper sofa, so you could use it for another bed.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 7, 2013)

jade2g said:


> In the Palm, the sofa is actually a queen sleeper sofa, so you could use it for another bed.



That's true, but the Murphy bed has a better mattress. Or so I'm told. 

Dave


----------



## california-bighorn (Jun 8, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> That's true, but the Murphy bed has a better mattress. Or so I'm told.
> 
> Dave



From our visit last month I would agree the Murphy beds are not all that bad.  A couple of nights I got up from the bed in the bedroom and pulled down and spent most of the night in the Murphy bed.
Another thing to maybe consider with the two bedroom (Hala) units is the second bedroom, at least on the unit we were shown, is very small.
And I always thought the KOA units (end of building ocean side, 1 bd 2 bath) would be great to stay in.  A few years ago we "upgraded" and spent our 1st week in a Hoa, then spent the second week in our regular Banyon.  I thought there were some advantages with the Koa, but overall we liked the Banyon more because of the floorplan.  Just seemed a little less crowded.  When we moved from the Koa to the Banyon my wife said "why couldn't we stay in one like this the 1st week?"  So much for upgrading.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 8, 2013)

I concur about the second bedroom size in the Hala units. About the only thing it gives is privacy. We stayed in one, and our guest said she could only open her suitcase in the closet. There was barely walking room around the bed. If you don't need that privacy factor, go with a Palm or Koa unit.

Dave


----------

